# What color will my puppy grow into? Pic Attached



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is a picture of 5 week old Roki....I am soo excited to get her in a few weeks, but was wandering if someone could post a picture of what her coat will look like as a grown up? I have also attached a picture of mom and dad

Thank you !


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Pup is a black/tan, looks like a saddle back given all the tan markings.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He will be a Black and Tan, just like his parents.


----------



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

I really hope she looks like her mother with the cream color and black


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Exactly what GSDBESTK9 said!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

acillaton said:


> Exactly what GSDBESTK9 said!


ayup

Amazing how much lighter they get.

Beautiful parents will make a beautiful pup.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

My guess is she will be lighter like mom.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I do not have enough experience to comment on color, but just wanted to tell you how verrrry cute she is.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would think Black and Tan also now that I'm learning more about the colors also. She is a cutie!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> My guess is she will be lighter like mom.


I was going to guess that too


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Definately black and tan. If the color in the picture is very true to life, I would expect this puppy to be pretty light in color; like the dog in the picture on the far right.


----------



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all for comments! January 21 cannot come fast enough


----------

